# Newbie question



## raybahr (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi All,

I have had Ariens machines for the last 30 or so years. Problem is that I usually by older 'built like tank' models, but they seem to last ~ 10 rears at the most. My latest one is a 8-24 model from the early 80's that needs a bunch of work. Bearings, belts, etc. and although I have the tools and aptitude, I don't have the time, right now.

Soooo, I have been looking at newer models - generally staying with Ariens, I would consider Toro, but know even less about them.

I saw that the Tecumseh motors are no longer made, which made me consider B&S - how important is that? Then I saw that SOME of the B&S motors are made in China.

I have seen the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO models - but I was wondering if I should stay with the Professional line. I don't want to buy another one of these at least for a very long time.

We live in the Northeast - which has been know to get a little snow, and we have a plow guy, but there is a lot of 'touch up' - sometimes quite a lot...

I also think that 28" is as wide as I want to go

Suggestions welcome!

Thanks

Ray


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

I think it was 2003-04 when Techumseh folded and was moved to China as LCT. All the snowblowers since then, except Honda, have engines made in China. The rest of the Ariens is made and assembled in Wisconsin. I have one of the last all American blowers from Ariens/Techumseh. I think the 28 SHO is a fine machine and fits the bill for your use. You probably do not need to stay in the Pro line. Just do not venture into the base line up, some of those might be a bit underpowered.


----------



## vstorm (Dec 9, 2019)

Is that one of the models that requires you to add a steel bar to the front to get it to stop riding up over the snow? I own an old Ariens and always thought of the company as solid. I read recently in Consumer Reports that their reliability is not so great. Then I started reading this forum and I find that the machines have problems right from the get go. A major balance problem that requires owners to purchase or make their own 15 lb weight and bolt it to the top of the Bucket????????? That sounds like a class action suit to me. If it needs an extra hunk of steel bolted on to work properly, then it should be done at the factory. They could make up a fancy name for it like Digger Bar or Snow Intake Accelerator or maybe even "We screwed up and knew you wouldn't mind bolting scrap onto your new, expensive, dud bar." I would be getting a free one for sure if my machine needed it to work properly. Also I found that you shouldn't pay the extra $500 for EFI, at least if you want to remove snow reliably. I also hear that the power steering is twitchy and that's why the axle was moved forward in the first place. Now they tell us that we have to add a steel bar to the hood because moving the axle caused an imbalance in the machine and now it rides up over the snow instead of scraping it all up. I have also looked at an engine called the SHO. I don't expect that one to last very long. Many of their machines seem underpowered and that's okay unless you get major dumps of 1'-2' now and then. At that time you would love to have way more power than the 15 ft lbs that the so called "Super High Output" engine delivers. What's going on here, are people warning us about this nonsense? If I were you I would investigate deeply and they pray loudly when buying a snowblower these days. All the old saws are either dead or dying. It's a brave new world out there and if were not careful, we will be getting even crappier stuff from China as we do the testing and troubleshooting that the companies haven't done. Early adopter? I don't think so...


----------



## raybahr (Dec 10, 2019)

vstorm: what would you recommend then?

Ray


----------



## vstorm (Dec 9, 2019)

I would start here https://movingsnow.com/2016/buying-a-new-snow-blower-faqs-read-this-for-the-truth/

Then I would go here for features, performance, reliability and satisfaction data https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/snow-blowers.htm?searchToken=snow blowers

The first will help you to decide exactly what you need and the second will guide you through the maze out there. Good Luck, I'm in this boat with you. I've made up my mind but I don't want to influence your decision. The CR site above will give you info from polls of 17,000 snow blower users from the last two years. It may cost you money if your not already a member but the price of membership is well worth it if you routinely purchase big ticket or just about any household item.


----------



## raybahr (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks vstorm:

I have very mixed feelings about CR. Their car reliability data is great, their opinions are well, just opinions...

I *think* I am looking for a 10hp 24-28" model, that is not from the local big-box store, prefer commercial grade. Trouble is finding that one...

Ray


----------



## vstorm (Dec 9, 2019)

All opinions are just opinions. CR's reliability data is great. Where else can you get that much data from concerned consumers? I find their ratings and reliability data very helpful during research and purchase of big ticket items for the Ponderosa, including vehicles. My son picked up an Ariens Pro 28" for $1500 new from a local dealer. That was the deal of the century for him and shows that miracles still do occur. I tried it at his house and liked it. I brought it home and it wandered all over my gravel driveway. The dealer came out and tried to adjust it and in the end told me that it wasn't for my type of drive which is very common here in the NH woods. Ok so it's my son's and he's happy and I'll get something else.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Ray...If you are near Lakeville Ma....I've got the newest cleanest ST 824 you've ever seen if you want a near new Ariens for cheap...can't have but a few hours on it...I'm guessing an 03 or 04...and I'll give you something for the old blower....Can't beat the 924 series in my opinion.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Keep in mind that Consumer Reports generates data on snowblower performance by using wet sawdust, not snow. Same thing, right?.....Not so much.

I used to have great respect for Consumer Reports, now I look elsewhere for snowblower discussions/evaluations.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Ariens is still one of the big 3 snowblower manufacturers with toro and honda.

They are making blowers with more features and technology now because that is what consumers want. It also comes with bugs that need worked out.

Sorry they arent making simplistic tanks like they used to any more. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Take a look at Simplicity also, Good blower.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

CO Snow said:


> Keep in mind that Consumer Reports generates data on snowblower performance by using wet sawdust, not snow. Same thing, right?.....Not so much.


FWIW that's exactly the same way snowblower manufacturers get their data... it's an industry standard. Probably not ideal, but few manufacturers (or testers) are in an area where it snows 12 months out of the year.


----------



## rbahr (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks All!

I am looking at a very clean Ariens 11528LE. Been serviced regularly, has the 11.5HP B&S motor. Comes with a canopy, Bought in 2005, 1 owner...

What is a good price for this?

I did look at a Simplicity, actually spoke with someone yesterday that was selling one and I found out that it was because he just bought a new Ariens  His clain was that the Simplicity will move a lot of snow, but not that far and my driveway is rather wide in places, whereas the Ariens will throw stuff pretty far.

WRT CR: I like their objective data, I am not a fan of their subjective data. That said, folks in general are more likely to complain than praise... AND their data is generally for 1 very specific item (unless we are talking cars here).

Ray


----------



## rbahr (Jan 7, 2013)

I am finding that the picture in Craigslist and the reality are sometimes a bit 'off'.

I avoided the 11528 - decided that I wanted a cast iron gearbox, went and looked at an allegedly 'good' 926Pro this AM, the welds seemed to be cracking, 3 pulls after 'it starts right up' and it still didn't start...

Throwing caution into the wind, and I am looking at an older machine tomorrow: an Ariens 1024 Pro. Pictures look good, we will see!

Ray


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

vstorm said:


> Is that one of the models that requires you to add a steel bar to the front to get it to stop riding up over the snow? I own an old Ariens and always thought of the company as solid. I read recently in Consumer Reports that their reliability is not so great. Then I started reading this forum and I find that the machines have problems right from the get go. A major balance problem that requires owners to purchase or make their own 15 lb weight and bolt it to the top of the Bucket????????? That sounds like a class action suit to me. If it needs an extra hunk of steel bolted on to work properly, then it should be done at the factory. They could make up a fancy name for it like Digger Bar or Snow Intake Accelerator or maybe even "We screwed up and knew you wouldn't mind bolting scrap onto your new, expensive, dud bar." I would be getting a free one for sure if my machine needed it to work properly. Also I found that you shouldn't pay the extra $500 for EFI, at least if you want to remove snow reliably. I also hear that the power steering is twitchy and that's why the axle was moved forward in the first place. Now they tell us that we have to add a steel bar to the hood because moving the axle caused an imbalance in the machine and now it rides up over the snow instead of scraping it all up. I have also looked at an engine called the SHO. I don't expect that one to last very long. Many of their machines seem underpowered and that's okay unless you get major dumps of 1'-2' now and then. At that time you would love to have way more power than the 15 ft lbs that the so called "Super High Output" engine delivers. What's going on here, are people warning us about this nonsense? If I were you I would investigate deeply and they pray loudly when buying a snowblower these days. All the old saws are either dead or dying. It's a brave new world out there and if were not careful, we will be getting even crappier stuff from China as we do the testing and troubleshooting that the companies haven't done. Early adopter? I don't think so...





You might want to do alot more reading sho has nothing to do with the engine NOTHING
so when you want to bad mouth something it helps if you know what you are talking about or you look silly
the sho is a great feature perhaps CR could help you


here is a 28 sho cost 1300 best blower on the market by a wide margin for the money that blows snow 55 feet


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

rbahr said:


> I am finding that the picture in Craigslist and the reality are sometimes a bit 'off'.
> 
> I avoided the 11528 - decided that I wanted a cast iron gearbox, went and looked at an allegedly 'good' 926Pro this AM, the welds seemed to be cracking, 3 pulls after 'it starts right up' and it still didn't start...
> 
> ...


===================================

Save your self some grief and invest in a Toro 1428 OXE with a snow cab from a Toro Dealer. They were on sale last week too.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

leonz said:


> ===================================
> 
> Save your self some grief and invest in a Toro 1428 OXE with a snow cab from a Toro Dealer. They were on sale last week too.



if i was ever to buy a toro that would be the muther 1428oxe its a beast
for me i cant get past the acs id rather have a kit
dont see how having to reblow snow is s good thing
but still a beast of a blower


----------



## rbahr (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi All,

This AM I bought a 1024Pro - 924117. This thing looked new, very clean and well maintained - AND the best part was the guy was a gearhead like me :grin:

It cam with the owners manuals, the tags and a box of spare parts!



1132le said:


> here is a 28 sho cost 1300 best blower on the market by a wide margin for the money that blows snow 55 feet


That thing is a beast!

I looked at the Toro price - ~$2200 - a bit rich for my blood...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice …. looks like it was well taken care of ….


----------



## Adrian Snare (Dec 11, 2019)

Ice cutting auger blades - ''recent'' development ..
looks really GOOD , GOOD to see people take proper care of things - better than I do ..


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

Today's snow blowers have many features, and great engineering . Too bad the materials are so poor . High Strength Steel rots out like a burning barrel . Powder coat hides poorly prepped metal . I have an early 2000's NOMA that has a rotted bucket [ parts machine ] The older machines lack sophistication, but were built to last. The L C T engines are of good quality, parts availability is uncertain to me [ opinions sought on parts ] Re-building / re- powering older machines makes sense, they proved themselves .


----------



## Howard Nauss (Jan 31, 2017)

Would be helpful to contact "locals" in your area/region and "ask them" what they use or would suggest! Nothing is BETTER than "speaking to people" and
"learning" what works & what doesn't. :nerd:


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Also, welcome to the SBF from Penciltucky


----------



## Allan b (Feb 21, 2021)

You should look at a honda


----------

